# Riding and fishing higgins lake area



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Looking to do some riding this spring and summer up around the higgins lake traills area..anyone know of any remote lakes we can fish around that area? any info would be cool..If you like just pm me..looking for something we can fish on our way through.

thanks!


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Not a lot of small lakes that are public. I would probably ride the St. Helen trails and fish Reedsburg Dam and Flooding. Good fishing with our without a boat, but watch the stumps.


----------

